# Shadow Report: Really, Really Thin TVs



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

A big feature of CES' many TV manufacturer booths is the really, really thin TV. LG showed a .85mm thin TV, and Panasonic had a production-ready HDTV that was also about 5mm thick. 

Movies attached, use Quicktime to view.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I had to zip the movies because the file format is not recognized by vBulletin... sorry.


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

WOW!


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

Can it be mounted to the wall? That thin, is there enough depth to run a screw into a mounting bracket


----------



## D*HR-20 (Jan 7, 2007)

They seem to be moving towards a point where you would put your TV on the wall like wallpaper.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

D*HR-20 said:


> They seem to be moving towards a point where you would put your TV on the wall like wallpaper.


At some point in the not-to-distant future, you'll be able to do exactly that by applying an OLED film to the wall. It will be on a roll of plastic a little thinner than a credit card, and will be simply glued to the wall. Sony has already demonstrated examples.

Some video of some older, early examples:


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

I'd be afraid that someone would accidentally snap them in half.


----------



## Scott Corbett (Jan 27, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> LG showed a .85mm thin TV.


Is it really about 1/30 of an inch thick or is 0.85mm a typo?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I saw the one thin TV at the CES that was called a "Mirror TV"...

It was kinda like the top half was a TV that looked like a sheet of glass perhaps 1/2" thick, which you could hang anywhere....

Also got a demo on another 1" thick LCD HDTV.

Those CES prototype thingys sure are neat....


----------

